# 2000 Altima won't start



## mattg (Jul 17, 2012)

We pulled off passenger side drive shaft to replace a transmission gasket, after we did that we put the car back on the ground and tried starting it, it turns over but just won't start, it started Earlier today. The gas in it has been sitting for a while and we just filled it up


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check your engine wiring harness connectors and ground connectors to make sure they are secure.


----------



## mattg (Jul 17, 2012)

So far we have not found any loose or unconnected wired, do you think it could be the security system?


----------

